# Could my girl have some APBT in her?



## almost2asian (Jan 15, 2014)

We found her almost a year ago now, and never really inquired to her breed. Do you think perhaps she could have some APBT in her?


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

not sure just by looking,, but she could have some APBT in her bowchickawowwow.. lol

seriously though,, looks like maybe but no way of knowing


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I encourage you to read a bit on this forum._PLEASE_. I am sure you will learn a lot.


----------



## Ziva'sMommy (Jul 12, 2013)

She reminds me of my boxer mix/mutt!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

First glance American bulldog mix. She's too square in the chest for apbt. But who knows! Is she a good dog?


----------



## catchrcall (Jul 8, 2012)

That white and brindle color doesn't help any when it comes to guessing either.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Her nose reminds me of a german pointer type hunting dog. 

Though ambulldog is a possibility. 

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

It's possible she could have 50 different breeds in her including chihuahua!  with dogs of unknown origin it is impossible to know. If I was forced to guess I would say she looks more like a pointer/American bulldog cross of some sort. 

We know for sure she is 100% DOG! Just love her for the dog she is  welcome to the forum


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

hey, she could still have some APBT in her,, (bowchickawowow) lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

She looks like some sort of hound mix to me. Out of curiosity did you name her Diamond? She is pretty, regardless, so as long as you love her and she's a good dog that's all that matters.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

That perfect little diamond on her head is cute. She reminds me a bit of an American Bulldog. But she really could be anything.


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

almost2asian said:


> We found her almost a year ago now, and never really inquired to her breed. Do you think perhaps she could have some APBT in her?


From the pictures, she appears to have a good dose of APBT in there!


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Dreamer said:


> From the pictures, she appears to have a good dose of APBT in there!


How can you tell by looking?? Many breeds can give off a boxy head

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

I agree with Diesalsmommy. You cannot tell just by looking.

However I will say Diamond reminds me a lot of one of my dogs, who is an American bulldog mix. But at the same time she looks like my moms dog who is a Lab mix. She's still pretty though!


----------



## almost2asian (Jan 15, 2014)

Sadly we did not name her Diamond. We named her Dazey lol. She's a sweetheart though.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Ah, well... I'm happy either way. I don't too much like going with traditional or common names lol. My little girl's name is Ices, and my big boy's name is Roller (as in the car, Rolls Royce). Had a white dog one time named Axil. I did have a seal and white girl once, named Onyx (about as close to traditional as I could stand to be). She looks like a sweetheart though.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

almost2asian said:


> Sadly we did not name her Diamond. We named her Dazey lol. She's a sweetheart though.


:welcome: Prolly be best if you didn't jack this thread, photo and intro is over there >>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome. She sure is a cutie!!



hashbrown said:


> :welcome: Prolly be best if you didn't jack this thread, photo and intro is over there >>>>>>>>>>


It's their thread. You can't hijack your own thread Hahahaha

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

hashbrown said:


> :welcome: Prolly be best if you didn't jack this thread, photo and intro is over there >>>>>>>>>>


LMAO Hash... this is her thread!


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> LMAO Hash... this is her thread!


 Well howdy then! upruns:


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

LOL! 

Based off her coloring and markings I would guess that she's an American Bulldog mix. She is beautiful, whatever she is, and reminds me quite a bit of our dearly departed Brutus.


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

almost2asian said:


>


Well, golly, absolutely no Pit Bull THERE!
Yep, American Bulldog and Chihuahua it is!


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

It's so hard to say that the white and brindle make her more am bulldog bc D has a littermate with white and brown markings. This is why it's so wrong to base a dog off of looks. I bet half the dogs in shelters aren't even what they appear to be

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> It's so hard to say that the white and brindle make her more am bulldog bc D has a littermate with white and brown markings. This is why it's so wrong to base a dog off of looks. I bet half the dogs in shelters aren't even what they appear to be
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So, if looks have nothing to do with calling a dog a breed or saying that it appears to be a certain breed , why should shelters even USE "breed" in their description of any dog? Shouldn't they just say they have "dogs"?

And, I am really sorry guys. If a dog appears to be an APBT, I am not going to tap-dance around that and say it is something else because of political correctness or fear.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Ok dreamer, well go by off of what YOU say since your a f'kn expert. Now on, everyone will just shut up and well let you explain. Wtf are you anyway?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

My tung has so many holes in it from bitein it, it looks like i pulled it out and sumbody shot it with birdshot from a 12 ga. Shotgun!

Omg,smh and dilligaf! And all them other facebook abrevs!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks have absolutely nothing to do with it when it comes down to mixed breeds! Take my black and tan boy for example! Supposedly he's a lab mix.... what do you see Dreamer?


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

He looks like a rot to me but goes to show you CANT base a dog off of looks!! You really can't. I don't know why dreamer is in every thread about this. Now it's just beating a dead horse

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Why not make a forum rule that anyone who spreads outright and known lies be banned?

There is a difference between freedom of speech and outright lying, whether the person truly believes it or not.

Breed Identification | National Canine Research Council


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> Ok dreamer, well go by off of what YOU say since your a f'kn expert. Now on, everyone will just shut up and well let you explain. Wtf are you anyway?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I just asked a QUESTION!

When shelters are describing a dog, should they leave any "breed" out of it? Just call them a "dog", if looks have NOTHING to do with what breed they appear to be or what breed predominates?

Serious question.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Dreamer said:


> And, I am really sorry guys. If a dog appears to be an APBT, I am not going to tap-dance around that and say it is something else because of political correctness or fear.


But it could be something else! There are so many mixes that can look like they have ApBT in them, but they don't! You don't have to say its something else, you just say there is no way for you to tell (because there isn't).
Do you not own a dog? Do you not care about BSL?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> He looks like a rot to me but goes to show you CANT base a dog off of looks!!


In some of those pics, that's what he looks like to me too (a Rott mix). What's wrong with SAYING that?

Of COURSE we don't know what his pedigree is!


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> Now it's just beating a dead horse


I agree...


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Shelters give an EDUCATED guess that's it. There guess is as good as anyone else's. Everybody knows what a shelter says a dog is could not be true. So many people say "the shelter had her marked as a whippet/chihuahua but I think she's a greyhound/chihuahua"

It's just an educated guess that's it


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Can we just get a damn gag already?


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> Shelters give an EDUCATED guess that's it. There guess is as good as anyone else's. Everybody knows what a shelter says a dog is could not be true. So many people say "the shelter had her marked as a whippet/chihuahua but I think she's a greyhound/chihuahua"
> 
> It's just an educated guess that's it


isn't that what we do here?

Or is it that I can't do that with a dog that appears to be a Pit Bull?
Any other breed is okay to make an educated guess on? Just don't say, "Pit Bull"? Is that it?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I will say (and have said this many times), that after my personal experiences with GSDs, Rottweilers, Labs, etc., that I am of the belief that my boy is GSD/Lab mix, but I don't tell anyone that when they ask what he is. I simply state he's a shelter mutt and I honestly don't know what he is, other than a neutered male. I've raised this dog, and have seen him go from looking like a Rott pup, to long and lean as an adult, and he's cow-hocked, and displays more traits of a GSD than a Rottie, although I know both are guardian breeds. He takes his job of being Guard Dog very seriously, and he's good at it, with no training. He is loved, fed, well cared for, and is a big marshmallow in the house with his humans. That's all that matters to me. I wanted a purebred with a pedigree, and that's what I got with my female. But, I know I can't expect everyone to think like I do when it comes to dogs... I can only do my best to educate.


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> I will say (and have said this many times), that after my personal experiences with GSDs, Rottweilers, Labs, etc., that I am of the belief that my boy is GSD/Lab mix, but I don't tell anyone that when they ask what he is.


What is WRONG with saying, "he's from the shelter and we think he's a GSD/Lab mix", OR, "he's from the shelter and we think he's a GSD/Lab mix maybe with some Rott thrown in there!".

What are you afraid of?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm not afraid of anything! I'm just honest. I DON'T know what he is, so why speculate? He's a wonderful dog, whether I know what he is, or don't. No need to assume anything. I don't care what he MIGHT be. He's an almost 3 yr old, neutered male, mixed breed dog. If I don't label him as anything, then nobody else can either.


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

Seriously Dreamer, That dog does NOT look like an apbt, Amstaff or Staffy. LOL... So it doesn't LOOK like a 'pit'. 

I see a bulldog mix of some sort. Please learn about breeds before you start spewing out about other peoples dogs.

I actually compared her dog to one I own who I KNOW has American Bulldog in her. BUT she is also a MIXED MUTT. D: 

OHH I like that. Sounds Exotic... Mixed Mutt. LOL


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Here's the way I look at it:

Nothing wrong with saying "we think he/she is [insert breed(s) here]". However, you learn to pick up on whether or not someone is looking for guesses because they're curious and those who are looking for the "experts" (and by that I mean fanciers of a particular breed, such as here on the forum) to confirm what they already believe their dog to be and have been calling their dog already.

Example: someone says "does my dog look pure? I was told it's 100% pit bull". They already believe they have an APBT, they are merely looking for us to confirm that so they can continue referring to their dog as such. The problem with that is and will continue to be that if/when these unknowns bite someone, get out of the yard and attack the neighbor's Shi Tzu or any other action that would land it in the papers it is going to be labeled as an APBT.

You may argue that it would be labeled as a pit bull anyway but therein lies the real problem. Because the media is content to lump these dogs - pure breeds and mutts alike - into the category of "pit bull" it has become commonplace for even advocates to follow suit. By doing this though you are only helping to fuel BSL because if owners of these dogs aren't willing to properly label their dogs then why should mass media? Bite statistics become skewed and the mass hysteria over the evil and unpredictable "pit bull" continues.


----------



## Chloesmygirl (Jan 31, 2011)

The question is "could" this dog have APBT in her?

She might. There would likely be others who would see it that way, IMO. 

One thing for sure, she is beautiful. I love her!!

I will say this, if you live in an area with a breed ban, I'd be nervous walking this dog around. Or if you were to visit an area, like say, Denver, I would leave her at home.


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

Nice lookin dog no matter what it is!)


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

Chloesmygirl said:


> I will say this, if you live in an area with a breed ban, I'd be nervous walking this dog around. Or if you were to visit an area, like say, Denver, I would leave her at home.


Agreed.

This is actually helpful to someone; to say yeah, at least
that the dog looks enough like a Pit Bull that it IS going to get looked at under BSL -- which don't go by pedigree or registration or DNA -- but by LOOKS -- and that the person needs to be careful in such areas.


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> I DON'T know what he is, so why speculate? .


Because all dogs don't look alike, it's kind of a natural thing for humans to do?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Dreamer said:


> Agreed.
> 
> This is actually helpful to someone; to say yeah, at least
> that the dog looks enough like a Pit Bull that it IS going to get looked at under BSL -- which don't go by pedigree or registration or DNA -- but by LOOKS -- and that the person needs to be careful in such areas.


We're not saying not to warn the person of potential BSL that could affect them and their dog... we're simply stating that without knowing the origin of the dog, you can't sit there and say "Yes, it's definitely an APBT". That's all we're stressing. If you've ever read any of the other dozens of threads on this same topic, you'll see that we have tread very lightly on stating that the dog is definitely a particular breed when they've found the dog, acquired through a rescue, adopted from a shelter, etc.



Dreamer said:


> Because all dogs don't look alike, it's kind of a natural thing for humans to do?


I agree it's natural for humans to try and figure it out, but I practice what I preach here. Like I said previously, if I don't label my dog as being XYZ mix, then nobody else can either. I'm being 100% honest when I tell someone that asks what kind of dog he is, that he's just a shelter mutt. I didn't care when he became a part of my family, and I don't care 3 yrs later. He's a 3 yr old, neutered male of the mixed breed variety who enjoys long walks, lounging on the couch/floor with the kids, chasing shadows and light beams, chewing on sticks, and is protective of his family and home. That is ALL that matters to me and my significant other.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Carriana said:


> Here's the way I look at it:
> 
> *Nothing wrong with saying "we think he/she is [insert breed(s) here]". However, you learn to pick up on whether or not someone is looking for guesses because they're curious and those who are looking for the "experts" (and by that I mean fanciers of a particular breed, such as here on the forum) to confirm what they already believe their dog to be and have been calling their dog already. *
> 
> ...


Dreamer... You have to look past your own agenda here when answering everones questions, and the Bold statement here is a great reason why.

Sure, you as an American, a person, can say whatever you want, that someones dog looks like whatever you want to say, if it has the mere hint of a pitbull, then by all means, 
But those of us here to actually help things like BSL, Education, and making aware the difference between what a "pitbull" is and what a APBT is, which if you don't know at this time, maybe one day you will learn. There is in fact a huge difference in both character and physical appearance of the "norm"
Tell anyone you want that their dog looks like whatever you want.. but you may be doing more harm than good, and those of us that have been here for years have seen it.



Dreamer said:


> Agreed.
> 
> This is actually helpful to someone; to say yeah, at least
> that the dog looks enough like a Pit Bull that it IS going to get looked at under BSL -- which don't go by pedigree or registration or DNA -- but by LOOKS -- and that the person needs to be careful in such areas.


If I owned a dog that just ''looked'' like a pitbull, but wasn't, You better believe they wouldn't be taking my dog away, maybe some others but not this guy.


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

HeavyJeep said:


> If I owned a dog that just ''looked'' like a pitbull, but wasn't, You better believe they wouldn't be taking my dog away, maybe some others but not this guy.


Now, I don't think THIS is very educational.

IF a person has a dog that looks enough like a Pit Bull, I would do what Chloesmygirl says, _i will say this, if you live in an area with a breed ban, i'd be nervous walking this dog around. or if you were to visit an area, like say, denver, i would leave her at home.
_

I would probably also add that she needs to move or get the dog out of the area, because of what could happen to her dog.

THAT is useful information and the TRUTH about BSL, in my opinion.

We all like to think we would act the tough guy and go out with guns blazing if they came to get our dogs, but is that truly educational? And, does it help the dogs and fight BSL?


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

YES IT DOES  Breed Specific Legislation doesn't work if your dog just "looks' like a breed  Even if they think it is, if its not a pitbull its not a pitbull and sorry, that's not whats covered under BSL, a breed is  you crack me up chick!!!


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

HeavyJeep said:


> YES IT DOES  Breed Specific Legislation doesn't work if your dog just "looks' like a breed  Even if they think it is, if its not a pitbull its not a pitbull and sorry, that's not whats covered under BSL, a breed is  you crack me up chick!!!


"A breed" is what is covered??

The Denver ordinance (and many others are written this way):

WHEREAS, the breeds of dogs known as "pit bulls" include any* American Pit Bull Terrier, American Staffordshire Terrier, Staffordshire Bull Terrier, or any dog displaying the majority of physical traits of any one or more of the above breeds,* or any dog exhibiting those distinguishing characteristics which substantially conform to the standards established by the American Kennel Club or United Kennel Club for any of the above breeds;

Now, we can agree the above is crap, but it IS reality in a lot of places.

(one can google and find the entire ordinance.....)


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Dreamer said:


> "A breed" is what is covered??
> 
> The Denver ordinance (and many others are written this way):
> 
> ...


Stuff like this crap out of your brain is what the whole argument is about..
WHAT DOES A American Pit Bull Terrier, American Staffordshire Terrier, Staffordshire Bull Terrier, or any dog displaying the majority of physical traits of any one or more of the above breeds "LOOK LIKE"?

What are the physical traits of them that distinguish from other breeds that aren't a "American Pit Bull Terrier, American Staffordshire Terrier, Staffordshire Bull Terrier, or any dog displaying the majority of physical traits of any one or more of the above breeds"

Cause I can name 30 with similar characteristics.. and Dreamer herein lies my point to you this entire time. If the person has an American Bulldog mixed with a Fox terrier. You would have very similar "looks" to the "norm" of what a "pitbull" is viewed as (which is incorrect in media)
They think the dog looks like a pit and come here and you say you think its a pit instead of saying "it could be many things" they can fight BSL, AND YES, BSL IS WORTH FIGHTING AND STANDING UP FOR!!

If I had an American Bulldog/Fox terrier mix dog and someone came spouting BSL to me, I promise that is the time where you "act the tough guy"

Retrospectively, educating the masses and even the medias and Legislators that there is a difference between poorly bred mix mutt "pitbull" type dogs, and properly bred, APBT specific bloodlines. And without ever having owned one... I know you cannot understand this.

Keep being DUMB!


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Dreamer! How old is that? You just aint getting it. And you just dont want to get it!

You are about 2 seconds from being gone!

You seem to enjoy what you're doing! Which is pissing folks off!

If you got apbts post'm or stfu!

Yis, ricky.


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

HeavyJeep said:


> l Terrier, American Staffordshire Terrier, Staffordshire Bull Terrier, or any dog displaying the majority of physical traits of any one or more of the above breeds "LOOK LIKE"?
> 
> What are the physical traits of them that distinguish from other breeds that aren't a "American Pit Bull Terrier, American Staffordshire Terrier, Staffordshire Bull Terrier, or any dog displaying the majority of physical traits of any one or more of the above breeds"
> 
> ...


Aww..come on, the media and legislators could care less about "differences" when they write these laws!

I think the tactic of fighting BSL by keeping breeds and appearance out of the whole mess is the way to go. I would fight for laws based more on behavior -- dangerous behavior -- than anything.

I doubt you are going to be able to fight BSL by demanding that the authorities prove something is a breed before they ban it! Just keep breed OUT OF IT! Fight for ALL dogs!


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

welder said:


> Dreamer! How old is that? You just aint getting it. And you just dont want to get it!
> 
> You are about 2 seconds from being gone!
> 
> ...


Why would I be gone?

What does my having dogs of any kind have anything to do with it?


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Dreamer said:


> I doubt you are going to be able to fight BSL by demanding that the authorities prove something is a breed before they ban it! Just keep breed OUT OF IT! Fight for ALL dogs!


Really? You think I wouldn't fight my government trying to take my Pistol and Assault rifle out of my hand either???? :rofl:

BSL is just that, and If I don't have the breed, there is no legislation. Others might sit Idly by to watch their pets get taken but not I 
Its America still, I wouldn't have to prove shyte.. They would!!upruns:


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

HeavyJeep said:


> Others might sit Idly by to watch their pets get taken but not I


I would not expect anyone to do that!

There are also things that can preventively be done to avoid problems in the first place!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Dreamer said:


> Why would I be gone?
> 
> What does my having dogs of any kind have anything to do with it?


Because you seem to be trolling, which is not allowed here. You're not contributing to anything other than stirring the pot on EVERY single thread and all of us staff members are just about fed up with it.

We ask if you have dogs because we're curious about just how much you really understand about what we're preaching here. If you don't actually own one of these dogs, then you can never truly understand the threat that BSL poses.


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> If you don't actually own one of these dogs, then you can never truly understand the threat that BSL poses.


How does proclaiming that no dog looks like a Pit Bull help the fight against BSL? That DOES seem to be the tactic here.


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Because you seem to be trolling, which is not allowed here.


Is it trolling or just presenting another point of view that isn't normally seen here?


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Dreamer said:


> I would not expect anyone to do that!
> 
> There are also things that can preventively be done to avoid problems in the first place!


 YA, LIKE KNOWING WHAT KIND OF DOG THEY HAVE IS FIRST. lol



Dreamer said:


> How does proclaiming that no dog looks like a Pit Bull help the fight against BSL? That DOES seem to be the tactic here.


Cause no dog acts like a APBT, and all dogs that "look" like a pitbull, that get out and act a daggon fool give us as apbt owners a bad name and bad rap..



Dreamer said:


> Is it trolling or just presenting another point of view that isn't normally seen here?


Trolling for sure! :stick:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Dreamer said:


> How does proclaiming that no dog looks like a Pit Bull help the fight against BSL? That DOES seem to be the tactic here.


Claiming your dog is something it's not only sets you and your dog up for failure. If you call your dog what it really is, then you can say without a doubt that your dog is not such and such a breed, and should be excluded from the generalized BSL and should be dealt with on an individual basis. I know that's not always how it works, but it does give you some ammunition to fight it better.



Dreamer said:


> Is it trolling or just presenting another point of view that isn't normally seen here?


Oh, no. You're not the first... but why label any mixed breed dog as anything, unless you were there for the creation of said dog? It's foolish to do so, IMO. Perhaps, you'll never understand.


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

HeavyJeep said:


> Its America still, I wouldn't have to prove shyte.. They would!!upruns:


THat does sound admirable and noble and something to aspire to;
But I just think of the dogs which spend months and years in a cage while owners are trying to prove something.

THAT is the heartbreak.

Until the laws are changed, just get out (or get the dog out) if you are in a BSL area and have a dog that might come under these laws!

I live in a world of what *is*, not what I wish it to be.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

My sincerest apologies to the OP, as we have seemingly managed to derail your thread and turn it into an all out battle about breeds and BSL.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Dreamer said:


> THat does sound admirable and noble and something to aspire to;
> But I just think of the dogs which spend months and years in a cage while owners are trying to prove something.
> 
> THAT is the heartbreak.
> ...


How unfortunate for you, as I live in a free world where I will do as I wish.

AND FEEL ME HERE

Our ancestors made our rules, and our kids can re-make ourselves! Don't live in a world tying you down. Be free in mind and make your own world 
"You must be the change you want to see in the world."

"As human beings, our greatness lies not so much in being able to remake the world - that is the myth of the atomic age - as in being able to remake ourselves."

If you change yourself you will change your world. If you change how you think then you will change how you feel and what actions you take. And so the world around you will change. Not only because you are now viewing your environment through new lenses of thoughts and emotions but also because the change within can allow you to take action in ways you wouldn't have - or maybe even have thought about - while stuck in your old thought patterns.

And the problem with changing your outer world without changing yourself is thatyou will still be you when you reach that change you have strived for. You will still have your flaws, anger, negativity, self-sabotaging tendencies etc. intact.

And so in this new situation you will still not find what you hoped for since your mind is still seeping with that negative stuff. And if you get more without having some insight into and distance from your ego it may grow more powerful. Since your ego loves to divide things, to find enemies and to create separation it may start to try to create even more problems and conflicts in your life and world.


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> If you call your dog what it really is, then you can say without a doubt that your dog is not such and such a breed, and should be excluded from the generalized BSL and should be dealt with on an individual basis. I know that's not always how it works, but it does give you some ammunition to fight it better.


Exactly. That's not always how it works; in the meantime I won't be risking my dogs on "shoulds".

I was in Denver in 1989 with some Am Stafs and a litter of puppies. Hey, no problem, right? I had Am Stafs, not Pit Bulls and the law does say "specific", right? MY dogs aren't Pit Bulls and don't look like Pit Bulls. Yeah, I should have fought it??

Nope, I was out of there in a few weeks. WHY would I risk those dogs? Yes, the law was misguided and inaccurate, but I will skip the "shoulds" and go for the certainty that my dogs were going to be safe. I'll fight the BSL from afar.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Dreamer said:


> THat does sound admirable and noble and something to aspire to;
> But I just think of the dogs which spend months and years in a cage while owners are trying to prove something.
> 
> THAT is the heartbreak.
> ...


The heartbreak is the dog being put down because it "looks" like a pitbull, even though it really isn't (or possibly couldn't be) and the kids and family losing their member because someone on a googled forum told them they have a "pitbull",, when its really a mix..


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I will say this.... seeing as we have derailed this thread, this argument needs to be taken elsewhere, like PMs or start a new thread solely for the purpose of continuing this discussion.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Yes, sorry OP, although I hope you (op) have learned a bit about what looking like a APBT "is"


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

Took post down because of reprimand. It should not have been here.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Okay i said to take the conversation elsewhere. I see you have no respect for authority Dreamer.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

